
Billionaires discuss, breakfast, reading, exercise, and MBAs - byrneseyeview
http://www.forbes.com/2006/09/20/ent-manage_biz_06rich400_self_made_entrepreneurs_lander.html
======
byrneseyeview
The summary seems to be: read a lot, work out frequently, and don't bother
with an MBA unless you want to work for someone who works for someone who
maybe works for one of us.

